# carrot juice cause diarrhea/stomach pain??



## snoopy (Jun 24, 1999)

Just wondering if anyone has experienced this after drinking fresh carrot juice? I went to a "Fit for Life" store and bought 2 glasses of fresh carrot/beet/celery juice that was supposed to be an 'energizer' drink and last night was doubled over with pains/diarhhea, etc. Any thoughts on this?Thanks!Jane


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2001)

sounds like you had an osmotic laxative effect. carrots and beets are high in sugar and celery is a good source of natural sodium so they are good at pulling lots of water into the bowel. Juicing is good for you but you might want to start out with small amounts or try adding less sugary vegetable such as spinich kale or parsley. I have juiced all my life and one trick is to add some of the pulp back in to the juice. the fiber helps slow things down. Don't quit the juice it is so good for you.


----------



## Elariel (Jan 1, 1999)

i have that with any drink, fresh or bottled, that has carrot juice in it!! after once or twice, i learned not to drink them anymore


----------

